

Ask HN: Please review our task management/game app – http://itemzapp.com/ - itemz

Hi,<p>Please try and review our app - it&#x27;s the task management app combined with gamification. (you get trophies for your daily work)<p>We&#x27;ve just released beta. It’s final, official and probably still full of bugs.<p>Any feedback from you will be great! Thanks!
======
philiphodgen
Clickable [http://itemzapp.com](http://itemzapp.com)

